# Ear Scabs



## ZoeyHawley (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I am a new dog owner. I have a 11 week old boston terrier. When I got her she had little tabs on the edges of her ears. I brought her to the vet for her needles. She said she never seen it before and gave her some revolution for fleas, mites, etc. She said if it didnt get better in time for her next shot she would address it then. It got worst the little tabs look more like little scabs on the ear margin, none inside, and she doesnt scratch at them or they dont bother her. So I brought her to the vet two weeks later, just to see if she could help. But she still said she never seen it before and took pictures to put online to see if her other vets could help her out. We are still waiting to hear back from her. Just wondering if anyone has ever hear tell of it before. My breeder says its mites, but if it was mites, ya think the vet would of seeen it before.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It could be mites. Things look different in babies as opposed to adults. It's as true for puppies as it is for human infants. Plus, there's always that dog (and person) who has the weirdest possible symptom of a common problem. Hopefully it is mites, those are pretty easy to treat.


----------



## olcyck (Nov 5, 2012)

My dog has this same issue. The vet said she was not sure but it looks infected so she prescribed an antibiotic 4 days ago. No improvement yet so i could use an answer too. I am concerned. My dog does not seem uncomfortable and she does not scratch at it or anything, but it looks awful and it cant feel too good. My dog is 5 years old. Ive read about mites and flys and i dont think that is it. Ive also heard of a vascular disease causing this. Anybody have an ideas?


----------



## olcyck (Nov 5, 2012)

My dog is still has this problem. No it has spread to her nose and top of her head. We took her back to Vet and they did skin scrapings to test for mites...It was not not mites. They are testing for ringworm, bu that takes a while to grow in a lab to confirm. Meanwhile they now gave her some Temaril which will help if it's an allergic reaction and Chlorhexidine 3% PS Pads in case it is some kind of fungal infection. I am getting worried this may be some kind of auto immune disorder. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## olcyck (Nov 5, 2012)

We finally saw a dermatologist and got a diagnosis. She said it is Vasculitis. Which is a group of disorders that destroy blood vessels by inflammation. She was almost certain that it is from vaccinations. Dermatologist said dogs can be fine with vaccinations then develop this, or other problems, at any time. What really sucks for us is that she received a Lyme vaccine that we did not want that may have caused this. She never had any problem with any vaccine before that one...it made her very lothargic and now this.

Our dog is on a prescription pill that somehow shrinks or creates more white blood cell so that it gets to her ears...3 pills a day possibly forever. Also, Dr. said to give her 400-600 IU of vitamin E (she is 40lbs) once per day and prescription Welactin 3 (omega 3 fatty acids) once per day. It is really the prescription pills that will help so i would bring this up to your vets immediately. She's only been on this regimin for a couple days and no dramatic improvement yet, but vet said it will take about 3 months.


----------



## ryano320 (Apr 21, 2021)

ZoeyHawley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new dog owner. I have a 11 week old boston terrier. When I got her she had little tabs on the edges of her ears. I brought her to the vet for her needles. She said she never seen it before and gave her some revolution for fleas, mites, etc. She said if it didnt get better in time for her next shot she would address it then. It got worst the little tabs look more like little scabs on the ear margin, none inside, and she doesnt scratch at them or they dont bother her. So I brought her to the vet two weeks later, just to see if she could help. But she still said she never seen it before and took pictures to put online to see if her other vets could help her out. We are still waiting to hear back from her. Just wondering if anyone has ever hear tell of it before. My breeder says its mites, but if it was mites, ya think the vet would of seeen it before.
> View attachment 37542
> ...


Hi Zoey,

I have a boston terrier that has an IDENTICAL ear issue. Were you able to figure out what was causing the problem?


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is 8 years old and the OP hasn't been active on the forum since. I'm going to close this thread, but please make sure to see a vet for undiagnosed health issues, and then feel free start a new thread to discuss the diagnosis. You will likely get more relevant answers that way.


----------

